#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 4

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the third thread of Innovator of the DAY! 

**The rules are simple..

1. We will post 'part of face' of a popular   innovator every day. You  have to guess that innovator and post it as a   reply on this thread. And  yes, the fastest guesser (who's correct)   will get his/her mobile  recharged by Rs. 100!!

2. In case it turns out to be too difficult for you, we will keep giving    you hints periodically! So you need to check back on this thread time    and again for hints.*

*3. The correct answer and the winner will be announced next day on this thread itself!

Here are some more details about this contest: Innovator of the Day

I believe I am done with the rules...Here's the today's innovator--
**Innovator 1 of the Day--
*

*This is a tough cookie..lets see if you can get him...!!!
**Start guessing now...remember...the user who answers correctly the fastest WINS!!!

Entries will be accepted till 6.30PM, 1st Dec 2011!*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 6 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 5 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 3 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 2 F! Contest - Innovator of the Day: Day 1

----------


## dharmubaba

1. he is kevin rose

----------


## prasanjeet roy

this is KEVIN ROSE

----------


## Shahid1129

Robert _Kevin Rose_

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*[MENTION=40766]dharmubaba[/MENTION], [MENTION=1015]prasanjeet roy[/MENTION], [MENTION=39624]Shahid1129[/MENTION] have answered correctly!!

Since [MENTION=40766]dharmubaba[/MENTION] has already won in F! Contests this week...so IOD-Day 4 winner is [MENTION=1015]prasanjeet roy[/MENTION]!!

He takes home a cool Rs.100 Mobile Recharge!!

Thread closed...


*

----------

